# DRO fitted to Milling Machine great company to deal with.



## lockstocknbarrel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Everybody,
A few weeks ago I finally decided to fit a DRO 3 Axis unit to my Emco FB2 Milling Machine.
Yes I realise that this is a small machine compared to the size of the equipment that some of you guys have........................
But it has now made my machining move into the 23 century, the accuracy has been checked and double checked, for the price I am one happy camper.
I purchased the unit off eBay from the seller thedrostore I have no affiliation to this seller but , I cannot speak highly enough about the product, or the follow up service regarding questions that I asked after the purchase.
See a current unit he is selling eBay #260970432792
The fitting instructions and the tooling supplied were fine and I only had to make a few parts to suit my machine. 
I dealt with Scott info@thedrostore.com and they have a website.
This is a very professional DRO unit at a affordable price.  
See attached photos of the DRO unit fitted.
Yes these photos are taken before the swarf and fluid guards are fitted.
The auto feed unit can be seen in the back ground this was removed just to assist in the fitting of the glass reader to the side of the base.
I'm happy to answer any questions regarding the fitting of this unit to a machine.
I would like to thank Col Harman for guiding me on how he fitted a similar DRO to his milling machine.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## lazyLathe (Mar 9, 2012)

Still looking good Beagles!!!!:biggrin:

Andrew


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 9, 2012)

Way to go Beagles!
Now to get in the habit of reading the DRO, and not the dials 
You will get used to that quickly. Good looking, clean install. (':thumbzup:')


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 10, 2012)

I also have a DROPro  DRO on my mill. It is a damn good unit and the documentation to install and use was great.

Randy


----------

